# 20VT head and 2.0 2e engine block compatability



## D.Lus (May 29, 2005)

Hi guys.
I really tried ti find something about this question but didn't manage to








A friend of mine got me an idea. 
The main question is the 20 valve head from 1.8T will stand on the 2.0-litre Golf mk3 2e engine?
He says it will and this gives a great possibility to put a 2.0T engine using all stock parts from 1.8T into an mk3 Golf not having to rip the maetak apart.
So what do you think - will that head work with thi engine block?
Thanx.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: 20VT head and 2.0 2e engine block compatability (D.Lus)*

The 20V head will fit on the 2E with a bit of work. I'm currently trying to decide whether to do this or a 16V head, since the work required is very similar.
The 2E block is the same as the ABA, but without the crank position sensor. If you search for 2L 20V conversions (or 2020) you should find out everything you need to know. Try searching in here, and also in the 1.8T forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bear in mind though that without the crank position sensor you won't be able to run the 1.8T electronics, so you'll need either standalone or maybe G60 Digifant.
Mikki x


----------



## D.Lus (May 29, 2005)

*Re: 20VT head and 2.0 2e engine block compatability (MikkiJayne)*

Thanx a lot!
One more question if you please?
What kind of work is required?
AFAIK the difference is only a couple of oil lines in the 20V head that need to be plumbed?
So I may use the 2e block, 2e-spec head gasket and some custom forged pistons....
I t think that a crank position sensor won't be very much of a problem








The main idea was using the 1.8T electronics remapped for 2.0 liters, the 2e block and some mk3 gearbox....


----------

